# Everything Cotton - The White Fluff Stuff



## DarthBranMuffin (5/5/21)

Now everyone that has been rebuilding for a while now has found the cotton they love the most with their own personal reasons. For me that is Cotton Bacon V2. It just works for me in both DL and MTL builds and I am used to how it feels and performs.

However I am still trying out the odd "other" cotton now again and after a quick drawer clean-up session realized that I might have a cotton hoarding problem... note to self: Stop Adding Cotton To Orders!




What is your favorite go-to white fluff stuff?

Then that also brings me to the next question?

What do you do with your "table scraps"?

Mine ends up in a tin on my desk for various uses:

- cleaning up spills
- drying out RDA's on minor pitstops
- filling airflow slots while juicing and pulsing the Tauren RDTA's on a fresh build
- topping up wicking on more "leaky" decks
- drying out over dripped/squonked RDA's

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 4


----------



## THE REAPER (5/5/21)

Got this yesterday and I have to say it's good.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 3


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (5/5/21)

THE REAPER said:


> Got this yesterday and I have to say it's good.
> View attachment 229100



Nice, got a pack a few weeks back too, they will work perfectly on the Wotofo SMRT coils as well if for some or other odd reason you run out of cotton but still have mesh strips left (or if you decide to go for a round wire vertical coil build). Still need to try mine out, the Expro is in need of a wicking, think I'll give it a go this weekend!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2 | Creative 1


----------



## zadiac (5/5/21)

DarthBranMuffin said:


> Now everyone that has been rebuilding for a while now has found the cotton they love the most with their own personal reasons. For me that is Cotton Bacon V2. It just works for me in both DL and MTL builds and I am used to how it feels and performs.
> 
> However I am still trying out the odd "other" cotton now again and after a quick drawer clean-up session realized that I might have a cotton hoarding problem... note to self: Stop Adding Cotton To Orders!
> 
> ...



CB2 for me as well. Ain't nothin' better I tell ya!

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## vicTor (5/5/21)

CB Prime

Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (5/5/21)

vicTor said:


> CB Prime



CB Prime is my second choice. Easy to change between V2 and Prime. V2 for me just that little bit easier (softer) to work with.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## vicTor (5/5/21)

DarthBranMuffin said:


> CB Prime is my second choice. Easy to change between V2 and Prime. V2 for me just that little bit easier (softer) to work with.



V2 is also great, but for me, I find Prime slightly better performing specifically in RDA's

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Rob Fisher (5/5/21)

Mavaton X all the way! Also, have a drawer of cotton... The table scraps hit the bin!

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Grand Guru (6/5/21)

Give Royal wick a go and you’ll probably not look back! It’s the finest cotton you can ever touch... This being said, I use any cotton from my stock from the very cheap organic Japanese cotton pads of which I have hundreds to Royal wick with no significant difference in taste or performance.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2 | Informative 2


----------



## Munro31 (6/5/21)

I just buy whatever is on special, at the moment I have Octocotton in abundance, works great.

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Viper_SA (6/5/21)

Mostly CB v2, but also some Muji for the drippers.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (6/5/21)

Munro31 said:


> I just buy whatever is on special, at the moment I have Octocotton in abundance, works great.



I tried Octocotton, just could not get on with it at all, still have some of it somewhere, but not close to my tanks to actually use it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Munro31 (6/5/21)

DarthBranMuffin said:


> I tried Octocotton, just could not get on with it at all, still have some of it somewhere, but not close to my tanks to actually use it.


I think I'm one the the guys that's doesn't seem to have a problem with cotton, the only cotton I dislike is muji cotton, but that because it's very wasteful peeling everything off and half the pad seems to be gone, but it still wicks fine for me. The flip side is maybe I haven't found a good cotton and I am happy with anything ?

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## GSM500 (6/5/21)

Always been a fan of CBV2 and I also use Cotton Clouds. This weekend I was struggling to get flavour out of a dual coil tank with a fruit type juice using CBV2, thought I was wicking it wrong and found I could only get flavour from it if I wicked just short of the deck flooding, tried many methods. Couldn't understand it. I then tried Cotton Clouds and first try it was full of flavour and wicked perfectly. I have never had this happen before but me vaping a fruit vape is something that almost never happens.

Reactions: Like 4 | Funny 1


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (6/5/21)

Munro31 said:


> I think I'm one the the guys that's doesn't seem to have a problem with cotton, the only cotton I dislike is muji cotton, but that because it's very wasteful peeling everything off and half the pad seems to be gone, but it still wicks fine for me. The flip side is maybe I haven't found a good cotton and I am happy with anything ?



If you use something and it works for you, then that something is perfect! There are so many opinions on cotton that there will never be just one cotton on the market.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## Munro31 (6/5/21)

DarthBranMuffin said:


> If you use something and it works for you, then that something is perfect! There are so many opinions on cotton that there will never be just one cotton on the market.


Every cotton I have tried works for me, every time I have had a problem with wicking it has been me messing up, I'm just not fussy with cotton, which I'm grateful for!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 4


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (6/5/21)

GSM500 said:


> Always been a fan of CBV2 and I also use Cotton Clouds. This weekend I was struggling to get flavour out of a dual coil tank with a fruit type juice using CBV2, thought I was wicking it wrong and found I could only get flavour from it if I wicked just short of the deck flooding, tried many methods. Couldn't understand it. I then tried Cotton Clouds and first try it was full of flavour and wicked perfectly. I have never had this happen before but me vaping a fruit vape is something that almost never happens.



What tank was this on?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## GSM500 (6/5/21)

DarthBranMuffin said:


> What tank was this on?


The Arbiter

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## ace_d_house_cat (6/5/21)

I have always been a fan of Cotton Bacon. I used to use the V1, switched to V2 when it came out and buy a bag of Prime whenever I see it. I cannot tell the difference between V2 and Prime, both work really well. 

I haven't tried much else, what I have tied I didn't really like. I could not get the taste right when using "Cotton Candy Collection" and I don't use the cotton that I get with any of my tanks. 

I do have a bag of TFC that I got for free with some juice that I've purchased from @razzmatazz recently. I'll give that a go and see how it compares once my current CBP bag gets finished.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (6/5/21)

GSM500 said:


> The Arbiter



What I have noticed with CBV2 and tight space dual coils is that you have to comb the living nonsense out of the ends before you tuck them in. If not you just have way too much cotton and it is as if the juice stays at the bottom and don't want to run up. Even on my RDTA's I comb out almost half of what it was once I jammed it through the coil. So you can have it tight inside the coil, but thinned out a lot for the juice ports, with space to spare for it to "breathe" as well.

On most Dual RDA's you can just fluff it out and tuck it in, but not on RTA's, it needs a good combing out. Like SMM and Mike Vapes does, some US reviewers like combing out a lot more than UK reviewers.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## GSM500 (6/5/21)

DarthBranMuffin said:


> What I have noticed with CBV2 and tight space dual coils is that you have to comb the living nonsense out of the ends before you tuck them in. If not you just have way too much cotton and it is as if the juice stays at the bottom and don't want to run up. Even on my RDTA's I comb out almost half of what it was once I jammed it through the coil. So you can have it tight inside the coil, but thinned out a lot for the juice ports, with space to spare for it to "breathe" as well.
> 
> On most Dual RDA's you can just fluff it out and tuck it in, but not on RTA's, it needs a good combing out. Like SMM and Mike Vapes does, some US reviewers like combing out a lot more than UK reviewers.


Because I was battling, I watched some wicking tutorials and tried various wick lengths, the dam method, the partial dam method, heavy combing ......all sorts. Even switched from 2.5mm coils to 3mm coils. But switching to Cotton Clouds just worked perfectly out the blocks. Very surprising for me.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Viper_SA (6/5/21)

GSM500 said:


> Because I was battling, I watched some wicking tutorials and tried various wick lengths, the dam method, the partial dam method, heavy combing ......all sorts. Even switched from 2.5mm coils to 3mm coils. But switching to Cotton Clouds just worked perfectly out the blocks. Very surprising for me.



I always hear about the dam method, but f.. me if I can find a tutorial on it.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (6/5/21)

Viper_SA said:


> I always hear about the dam method, but f.. me if I can find a tutorial on it.



It is where you just slightly tuck the cotton in so it just hooks on the edge of the juice port/channel/lip. That way there is space underneath the cotton and the juice port so the juice basically fills up the space underneath the cotton and starts saturating from there (opposed to having your cotton dangle down and hang "in" the juice to suck it up like a straw. Hence the name Dam-Method, as you just dam up the wick ports to stop the juice from running straight through.

If you look at my OBS Engine MTL RTA wicking, you'll get an idea of what it is.

We'll chat on whatsapp too about it.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (6/5/21)

GSM500 said:


> Because I was battling, I watched some wicking tutorials and tried various wick lengths, the dam method, the partial dam method, heavy combing ......all sorts. Even switched from 2.5mm coils to 3mm coils. But switching to Cotton Clouds just worked perfectly out the blocks. Very surprising for me.



That is just weird... so if Cotton Clouds works better than CBV2 in the Arbiter, I recon Firebolt Laces will work the charm too on it. Going to have to get my hands on an Arbiter to test it out then... thanks for another nudge down the rabbit hole...

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Viper_SA (6/5/21)

DarthBranMuffin said:


> It is where you just slightly tuck the cotton in so it just hooks on the edge of the juice port/channel/lip. That way there is space underneath the cotton and the juice port so the juice basically fills up the space underneath the cotton and starts saturating from there (opposed to having your cotton dangle down and hang "in" the juice to suck it up like a straw. Hence the name Dam-Method, as you just dam up the wick ports to stop the juice from running straight through.
> 
> If you look at my OBS Engine MTL RTA wicking, you'll get an idea of what it is.
> 
> We'll chat on whatsapp too about it.



I seriously need to subscribe to your YouTube channel...

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## GSM500 (6/5/21)

DarthBranMuffin said:


> That is just weird... so if Cotton Clouds works better than CBV2 in the Arbiter, I recon Firebolt Laces will work the charm too on it. Going to have to get my hands on an Arbiter to test it out then... thanks for another nudge down the rabbit hole...


Don't think you'll go wrong with it. The Arbiter has to be the best dual coil RTA I've had for flavour so far. I'm not big on DL vapes but I do vape this way some evenings. I'm a 95% MTL vaper.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 3


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (6/5/21)

Viper_SA said:


> I seriously need to subscribe to your YouTube channel...



I seriously need to make time to do some more recordings... been a while...

Reactions: Agree 2 | Winner 2


----------



## ace_d_house_cat (6/5/21)

DarthBranMuffin said:


> That is just weird... so if Cotton Clouds works better than CBV2 in the Arbiter, I recon Firebolt Laces will work the charm too on it. Going to have to get my hands on an Arbiter to test it out then... thanks for another nudge down the rabbit hole...



I've been meaning to put mine up for sale but haven't gotten the time. DM if you're interested and we'll chat.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Cave Johnson (6/5/21)

CB Prime for me

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## CashKat88 (6/5/21)

CBV2 works perfectly on my dl setups, great flavour, for MTL I use royal wicks and Mavaton.
Still looking for that perfect cotton, always looking for the most flavor, mavaton works well in DL too with great flavour but CBV2 is just easier to use and much more cost effective and makes practically the same flavour.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (6/5/21)

THE REAPER said:


> Got this yesterday and I have to say it's good.
> View attachment 229100



I stuck some Coil Master Dart King in the Expro V4, the 3mm cotton works perfect with a 2.5mmm coil (and there is enough to spare on one strip to do more than one wicking), easy to wick and keeps up with the 75/25 juice I use. As expected on Muji (even in this form) it has a distinct taste to it, that goes away in time. It won't replace the CBV2 permanently, but it is an easy to work with cotton. Will push it a bit and see how long it lasts, I can go about 5 days on CBV2 using it daily before I need to do a pitstop on it.

For those of you that like your Muji pads but hate the preparation of cutting it to size and peeling the layers off, you can really give this one a go, takes the fuss out of Muji.

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## THE REAPER (6/5/21)

DarthBranMuffin said:


> I stuck some Coil Master Dart King in the Expro V4, the 3mm cotton works perfect with a 2.5mmm coil (and there is enough to spare on one strip to do more than one wicking), easy to wick and keeps up with the 75/25 juice I use. As expected on Muji (even in this form) it has a distinct taste to it, that goes away in time. It won't replace the CBV2 permanently, but it is an easy to work with cotton. Will push it a bit and see how long it lasts, I can go about 5 days on CBV2 using it daily before I need to do a pitstop on it.
> 
> For those of you that like your Muji pads but hate the preparation of cutting it to size and peeling the layers off, you can really give this one a go, takes the fuss out of Muji.


Thanks I have been looking for the name of those cotton pads for long now muji pads now I know cause I want some any idee where I can get it.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Raindance (6/5/21)

CB Prime, For after action satisfaction reach for vaping satisfaction, Cb Prime... Thaaats the one. V2 also great but the bit inside my coil seems to disappear with no explanation nor permission.

As for all the other stuff mentioned here, well I guess if you do not know of any better those will be your first choice.. 



Regards

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Munro31 (7/5/21)

THE REAPER said:


> Thanks I have been looking for the name of those cotton pads for long now muji pads now I know cause I want some any idee where I can get it.


You can buy on the Wiener vape webpage

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1 | Informative 1


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (7/5/21)

THE REAPER said:


> Thanks I have been looking for the name of those cotton pads for long now muji pads now I know cause I want some any idee where I can get it.



Found a few online (also known as Japanese Organic Cotton Pads):

https://www.afrivape.co.za/cotton/muji-japanese-organic-cotton-pads

https://www.afrivape.co.za/cotton/geekvape-koh-gen-do-organic-cotton

https://www.thevapery.co.za/products/koh-gen-do-organic-japanese-wicking-cotton

https://www.downtownvapoury.co.za/products/japanese-organic-muji-cotton

https://www.vapedomain.co.za/products/ud-youde-japanese-organic-cotton-muji

https://supervape.co.za/product/koh-gen-organic-cotton/

https://wienervapeshop.co.za/collections/wire-cotton-coils/products/japanese-cotton

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Viper_SA (7/5/21)

DarthBranMuffin said:


> Found a few online (also known as Japanese Organic Cotton Pads):
> 
> https://www.afrivape.co.za/cotton/muji-japanese-organic-cotton-pads
> 
> ...



Now ill be forced to bookmark all of those

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Resistance (7/5/21)

None of the above. I'm still looking for the ONE.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Viper_SA (7/5/21)

https://www.fasttech.com/products/0...hentic-puff-rectangle-organic-cotton-wick-for

Freakin' sad to see what vendors are charging compared to what I've paid for my stash and it doesn't allow me to import this anymore. Works just as well as any other cotton pads I've used over the years

Reactions: Like 2 | Can relate 1


----------



## ivc_mixer (7/5/21)

I've tried so many various types of cotton over the years - I actually went through a phase once where I bought every conceivable brand there was to try it out, except Dove etc., not been that desperate yet - but I find myself coming back to CBP every single time. I used to be a big fan of CB V2 but then got a bad batch or something as my juices just tasted horrid (worse than (censored)), so now I just stick to CBP. Think I have something like 5 packets or so in my drawer.

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Rob Fisher (8/5/21)

When only the best will do! Mavaton X for the win!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Adephi (8/5/21)

I still use Titanium Fibre Cotton exclusively. But it seem to be getting scarce amongst the vendors.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Darius1332 (9/5/21)

Titanium fiber original was the best but can't find it anymore only the elite version now which is good but seems about the same as CBP for me.

I like the cotton in a long roll as it has much less waste if you cut exact length needed vs CB style ones cut to a length already.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## CMMACKEM (9/5/21)

Mavaton and Kendo cotton for me, flavor is enhanced with these two. I find a few flavor notes are missing with TFC and especially CB when vaping complex eliquid.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Informative 1


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (9/5/21)

Darius1332 said:


> Titanium fiber original was the best but can't find it anymore only the elite version now which is good but seems about the same as CBP for me.
> 
> I like the cotton in a long roll as it has much less waste if you cut exact length needed vs CB style ones cut to a length already.



SWAG, Kendo Gold and Cotton Clouds are the only ones in one long roll I have used.

SWAG works nice for temp control.

Kendo Gold takes a lot of juice, also great for temp control (lasts long) and I tend to split it in half per coil. Also needs a tank or two to break in nicely, got it's own unique taste (like Muji).

Cotton Clouds is ok'ish as a backup cotton for me. But I rather use Firebolt as backup.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rob Fisher (18/6/21)

Mavaton X aftermath... after Dvarw wicking session!

Reactions: Winner 4 | Funny 1


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (18/6/21)

Rob Fisher said:


> Mavaton X aftermath... after Dvarw wicking session!
> View attachment 232493



Don't let @JordanEpic see that... wait... too late.... hahaha

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## CJB85 (27/6/21)

I found Firebolt laces early and have never felt the need to switch. I do use some Dr Coil from time to time and I have some Slacker strips for 2.5mm mtl coils. 

I think I still have 18 packs of firebolt in my closet

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (27/6/21)

CJB85 said:


> I found Firebolt laces early and have never felt the need to switch. I do use some Dr Coil from time to time and I have some Slacker strips for 2.5mm mtl coils.
> 
> I think I still have 18 packs of firebolt in my closet



Think you have enough there?

Firebolt laces worked ok for me on the smaller id coils, not on the 3mm. It wicks quite nicely, still use it in the MTL setups now and again.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## GSM500 (27/6/21)

CJB85 said:


> I found Firebolt laces early and have never felt the need to switch. I do use some Dr Coil from time to time and I have some Slacker strips for 2.5mm mtl coils.
> 
> I think I still have 18 packs of firebolt in my closet


You need to get some Vape fly Cotton Clouds, same stuff just not in laces

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## CJB85 (27/6/21)

DarthBranMuffin said:


> Think you have enough there?
> 
> Firebolt laces worked ok for me on the smaller id coils, not on the 3mm. It wicks quite nicely, still use it in the MTL setups now and again.


That’s funny, I find that I often still have to peel a little off to get them through 3mm coils (never mind 2.5mm ones).

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## CJB85 (27/6/21)

GSM500 said:


> You need to get some Vape fly Cotton Clouds, same stuff just not in laces


Definitely will, will do a variety of stuff as soon as my plantation runs out, lol.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## fbb1964 (27/6/21)

From a vape cotton discussion on a Aussie vape forum many swear to this as being the "holy grail" of vape cotton. A bit of interesting marketing lingo on it follows.. 

"Hello comrades! Feast your hungry eyes and starving vapes on this delicious wicking, fresh from a Syberian elite's farm: K.G.B Kotton has arrived!

Absolutely no chemicals and 100% organic tastiness awaits in this tin of wonderous wick, containing a one metre continuous rope for easy work clipping, un- and repacking! Being super heat resistant to boot, it's no wonder why this cotton is ironically setting the vaping world on fire, and unironically touted as the best in the game here in Australia.

If you're a rebuildable lover, you need to try this gear right away. _za zda-ró-vye!"_

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1 | Informative 3


----------



## Rob Fisher (4/7/21)

Testing new cotton tonight. Snow Cotton from QP Design. It's a small package but it's tightly packed and there is a fair amount of cotton in the resealable bag. Initial feelings are it's pretty simple to work with and I didn't get any initial cotton taste... not even on the first pull. I rewicked my Arbiter Solo and it's vaping just fine! Let's see how we go with it.

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 3


----------



## Rob Fisher (7/7/21)

The Snow Cotton from QP Design is lasting pretty well! Day 3 with the same wick and still good!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 5 | Informative 3


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (11/8/21)

Rob Fisher said:


> The Snow Cotton from QP Design is lasting pretty well! Day 3 with the same wick and still good!



Got my hands on some too: first up is a MTL RTA with my usual 75/25 Banana Custard in. And it's keeping up with no cotton taste and no sign of a dry hit (bubbles like a crab out of water). Up next it will go into one of the Tauren RDTA's to see how it goes. Don't think it will disappoint though.

A definite "Must Try" for the CB Prime users.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 3


----------



## Paul33 (11/8/21)

I need to get some new/different cotton. Kinda over CBV2. The last 2 bags have been very inconsistent with the quality. The current bag I’m on just pulls apart. Grumpy.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (11/8/21)

Paul33 said:


> I need to get some new/different cotton. Kinda over CBV2. The last 2 bags have been very inconsistent with the quality. The current bag I’m on just pulls apart. Grumpy.



I know a guy that can help you out... 

But on the subject of CB: The V2 is way fluffier recently than it was, but the Prime might just solve your problem there as it is less fluffy and still works the charm. If not, try out the QP Snow Cotton, it is in between Prime and V2.

Reactions: Winner 4


----------



## Paul33 (11/8/21)

DarthBranMuffin said:


> I know a guy that can help you out...
> 
> But on the subject of CB: The V2 is way fluffier recently than it was, but the Prime might just solve your problem there as it is less fluffy and still works the charm. If not, try out the QP Snow Cotton, it is in between Prime and V2.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Paul33 (11/8/21)

DarthBranMuffin said:


> I know a guy that can help you out...
> 
> But on the subject of CB: The V2 is way fluffier recently than it was, but the Prime might just solve your problem there as it is less fluffy and still works the charm. If not, try out the QP Snow Cotton, it is in between Prime and V2.


It’s much fluffier and softer. It’s siff.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Paul33 (15/8/21)

DarthBranMuffin said:


> SWAG, Kendo Gold and Cotton Clouds are the only ones in one long roll I have used.
> 
> SWAG works nice for temp control.
> 
> ...


I found some fire bolt but it says it’s for 2.5, 3 and 3.5mm but then in the description it says for 3mm. 

How does it work for 3mm cause I’m starting to battle more and more with my beautiful arthritis fingers and need an easy option and this might be it I hope.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (15/8/21)

Paul33 said:


> I found some fire bolt but it says it’s for 2.5, 3 and 3.5mm but then in the description it says for 3mm.
> 
> How does it work for 3mm cause I’m starting to battle more and more with my beautiful arthritis fingers and need an easy option and this might be it I hope.
> 
> View attachment 236995



Firebolt is easy to work with: pull through the coil, cut it to size and tuck it in. It is fluffy already so no need to even comb it out. 

But, you might find it too fluffy for a 3mm and that it does not fit snug enough in there. 

If you want something with a bit more girth but laced, try Coilology Laces (in the round silver tubs), they are a bit chunkier than Firebolt and works just as easy.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## CJB85 (15/8/21)

Paul33 said:


> I found some fire bolt but it says it’s for 2.5, 3 and 3.5mm but then in the description it says for 3mm.
> 
> How does it work for 3mm cause I’m starting to battle more and more with my beautiful arthritis fingers and need an easy option and this might be it I hope.
> 
> View attachment 236995


There are two variants, the red bag like your picture has 3mm laces and some random strips. Then there is a mix pack that has 2.5mm, 3mm and 3.5mm laces.
The 3mm pack is great, all I use in 3mm coils.

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Paul33 (15/8/21)

DarthBranMuffin said:


> Firebolt is easy to work with: pull through the coil, cut it to size and tuck it in. It is fluffy already so no need to even comb it out.
> 
> But, you might find it too fluffy for a 3mm and that it does not fit snug enough in there.
> 
> If you want something with a bit more girth but laced, try Coilology Laces (in the round silver tubs), they are a bit chunkier than Firebolt and works just as easy.


Shot dude. Will give it go. Worst case I use 2.5mm coils if I want them tighter!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Paul33 (15/8/21)

CJB85 said:


> There are two variants, the red bag like your picture has 3mm laces and some random strips. Then there is a mix pack that has 2.5mm, 3mm and 3.5mm laces.
> The 3mm pack is great, all I use in 3mm coils.


Thanks @CJB85. I’ll give them a go and hopefully they work!

I only use one mod at a time and it’s a single coil so a pack should last a while even rewicking everyday.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Paul33 (16/8/21)

Paul33 said:


> Thanks @CJB85. I’ll give them a go and hopefully they work!
> 
> I only use one mod at a time and it’s a single coil so a pack should last a while even rewicking everyday.


Grabbed a pack of the firebolt today and wicked up the druga. Easy peasy and I reckon I could get 3 wicks per lace so that a plus!!

Reactions: Winner 5


----------



## Paul33 (17/8/21)

Paul33 said:


> Grabbed a pack of the firebolt today and wicked up the druga. Easy peasy and I reckon I could get 3 wicks per lace so that a plus!!


So 3mm coils were slightly too big for the cotton for my liking. Pulled it down to a 2.5mm and it’s lekker snug now. I think we have a winner

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (20/8/21)

Coilology Shoelace Cotton:

Tried it in my Dual Coil Tauren RDTA tonight. Easy to use with minimal offcuts/wasting. Super fluffy and wicks from the word go. Did not need to fluff and trim it. No cotton taste either. But... even though it says 3mm it does not fit snug in a 3mm coil, too loose and fluffy. Will work better with a 2.5mm coil, so will be using it in the MTL RTA's rather. Very similar to Firebolt laces.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1 | Informative 2


----------



## fbb1964 (25/8/21)

Noticed today at new products on the HealthCabin website.

https://www.healthcabin.net/index.php?main_page=super_search&keyword=Exvape cotton

Reactions: Like 4 | Informative 2


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (29/8/21)

And so I got myself some Mavaton X at last from Vaper's Cafe to try and test as suggested by @Mauritz55 and I am glad that he pushed me over the edge to get some.

Bit the bullet and went straight for the 25g pack. Right of the bat: IT IS A BOATLOAD OF COTTON!!! Compared to Cotton Bacon V2 it is easily about 4 times the amount of cotton you get in a pack CBV2. I did not go all volumetric to test, this is just a guess from spreading open the Mavaton and unpacking a pack of CBV2 (fluffed out) on top of it.

First off I stuck it in one of my trusty THC Tauren BF RDTA's to see what it does on flavor and performance.

The cotton feel is soft, but not Firebolt soft. Somewhere in between Firebolt and CBV2 on texture, more towards CBV2. Easy to work with, easy to pinch and twist to go through a coil and if you don't have enough to fit in your coil, just fold it double and off you go. No need for excessive combing out/fluffing the cotton as it is fluffy enough. Takes quite a bit of juice to saturate when wicking it up. First hit (with Blimey as the go-to juice to test it) and it's like vaping Blimey for the first time, hit after hit. And what better way to test the wicking of the cotton than to chain vape on an RDTA... it keeps up just peachy!

Further went and stuck some in a MTL RTA as well (as I use 70/30 juice in my MTL's) and so far it is keeping up to the thicker juice in the MTL RTA as well. It has been keeping up just fine and works as great in the MTL as it does in DL.

I have been on a bit of a cotton-testing journey and know this will not be the end of the journey as there is still sooooo much more to try, but I have the funny feeling that Mavaton X might just replace my CB stash in the not too distant future. Still early days, but will be running the Mavaton through all my RTA's/RDA's/RDTA's one by one to see how it keeps up to my vaping style. It's a Bingo Win for me!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 4


----------



## Rob Fisher (29/8/21)

DarthBranMuffin said:


> And so I got myself some Mavaton X at last from Vaper's Cafe to try and test as suggested by @Mauritz55 and I am glad that he pushed me over the edge to get some.



Mavaton X is the way and the light!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## ace_d_house_cat (30/8/21)

Am I the only one that isn't impressed with TFC Elite?

I am currently trying a bag but I think I'm going to revert to CB Prime once it's done.

Reactions: Like 1 | Can relate 2


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (30/8/21)

ace_d_house_cat said:


> Am I the only one that isn't impressed with TFC Elite?
> 
> I am currently trying a bag but I think I'm going to revert to CB Prime once it's done.



Have not tried it yet, is still on my list to get and test out. 

What is your experience (good/bad) with it, give us some more detail and feedback on it?

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## ace_d_house_cat (30/8/21)

DarthBranMuffin said:


> Have not tried it yet, is still on my list to get and test out.
> 
> What is your experience (good/bad) with it, give us some more detail and feedback on it?



Two issues:
1. It takes quite a bit of time to break in and get rid of the cotton taste.

2. It splits in the coil way sooner. 

(Both of the above is compared to CB V2 and CB Prime).

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Paul33 (30/8/21)

DarthBranMuffin said:


> And so I got myself some Mavaton X at last from Vaper's Cafe to try and test as suggested by @Mauritz55 and I am glad that he pushed me over the edge to get some.
> 
> Bit the bullet and went straight for the 25g pack. Right of the bat: IT IS A BOATLOAD OF COTTON!!! Compared to Cotton Bacon V2 it is easily about 4 times the amount of cotton you get in a pack CBV2. I did not go all volumetric to test, this is just a guess from spreading open the Mavaton and unpacking a pack of CBV2 (fluffed out) on top of it.
> 
> ...


I have some in the cupboard that I really must try. You've convinced me with your well worded essay above, young sir.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Rob Fisher (30/8/21)

Paul33 said:


> I have some in the cupboard that I really must try. You've convinced me with your well worded essay above, young sir.



Do it now!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (30/8/21)

ace_d_house_cat said:


> Two issues:
> 1. It takes quite a bit of time to break in and get rid of the cotton taste.
> 
> 2. It splits in the coil way sooner.
> ...




On nr 1 it can be a few issues, including actual cotton taste and wicking speed that will affect that, will only be able to comment on that once I have tried the actual cotton.

On nr 2:

What coils are you using, ohms, power and spaced/contact?
What juice are you using, fruits, deserts, sweet/not sweet?
Do you wick light and lose or do you wick tight?

Why I ask this is because certain sweet juices at high power creates cotton collapse (the split in the middle) quicker. Also juice that contains high concentration of Litchi. A way around it is to switch to Temp Control, that will reduce your chance of cotton collapse. Also, if you are using contact coils, try spacing them and wicking it a bit tighter so you dont have empty pockets between cotton and coil for the juice to sit in.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ace_d_house_cat (30/8/21)

DarthBranMuffin said:


> On nr 1 it can be a few issues, including actual cotton taste and wicking speed that will affect that, will only be able to comment on that once I have tried the actual cotton.
> 
> On nr 2:
> 
> ...



This applies to my two daily setups (Reload 24 with 3.0mm ID Aliens + Pulse V2 RDA with 2.5mm ID Aliens) as well as my wife's Recurve Single RDA (2.5mm ID alien). 

The cotton splits far quicker in all setups than they did with CB P (using the same rotation of juice for years). And I've always wicked everything tight.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (30/8/21)

ace_d_house_cat said:


> This applies to my two daily setups (Reload 24 with 3.0mm ID Aliens + Pulse V2 RDA with 2.5mm ID Aliens) as well as my wife's Recurve Single RDA (2.5mm ID alien).
> 
> The cotton splits far quicker in all setups than they did with CB P (using the same rotation of juice for years). And I've always wicked everything tight.



Very interesting... will have to get my hands on some then.

Anyone else have a similar experience with TFC Elite that can shed some light on it for us?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (30/8/21)

DarthBranMuffin said:


> Very interesting... will have to get my hands on some then.
> 
> Anyone else have a similar experience with TFC Elite that can shed some light on it for us?



I used TFC for ages and I really enjoyed it... I rewick every day or at a push every second day and never had an issue. But I think I may be the exception and most people probably only change wicks once a week or so...

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## ace_d_house_cat (31/8/21)

Rob Fisher said:


> I used TFC for ages and I really enjoyed it... I rewick every day or at a push every second day and never had an issue. But I think I may be the exception and most people probably only change wicks once a week or so...
> View attachment 238039



If it makes any difference; I have a black bag not the tin.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Paul33 (31/8/21)

Rob Fisher said:


> I used TFC for ages and I really enjoyed it... I rewick every day or at a push every second day and never had an issue. But I think I may be the exception and most people probably only change wicks once a week or so...
> View attachment 238039


nope, I rewick everyday as well, I'm a snob like that as well

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Paul33 (31/8/21)

Rob Fisher said:


> Do it now!
> View attachment 238006


Tonight is the night, last night I was lazy and tired and told my 10 year old to go get a job so I can retire. He shook his head and just walked off.

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (5/9/21)

Thunderhead Creations Tauren Cotton Laces:

Super easy to work with, tried it in the THC Tauren BF RDTA (3mm coils). Fits perfect, needed a slight comb out. Not over fluffy, also not too soft to work with. The aglets makes it easy to thread. Wicking keeps up with "normal" and chain vaping. No cotton flavor to deal with either. Is a bit long as I only needed two thirds of the length to wick the RDTA, so I lost a third in the process (next time I'll keep the extra bit to use again in another tank).

Will be kept in the arsenal of cotton for future use, will pack it for road-trips.

Reactions: Like 3 | Informative 4


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (18/9/21)

Up for testing, ThunderHead Creations Cotton.




This is one long string of cotton. At first I thought it was a bit thin for a 3mm coil, but it fits nicely, and being able to thread it through the coil and cutting the desired length makes for a lot less wasting of cotton. After a few tank refills it does seem that the cotton does not swell a lot and you get that "under wicked" crackle of juice, but no spit-back.

It does need a good fluffing out as it is quite compacted, but it does not need a lot of trimming.

Feels a bit harder than Cotton Bacon Prime, but not a nasty hard feeling. 

Takes a bit of time to break in nicely, even with pre juicing and pulsing to get things going smoothly. Leaves a little cotton flavor in the mouth for a couple of hits and then it goes away completely.

As usual I am running it in a Tauren RDTA and the wicking keeps up with casual and chain vaping. 

I want to say just good things about it, being THC and all, but I cannot. It does not do the flavor justice though, Cotton Bacon (Prime and V2) brings out the flavor better. The Tauren Laces I tested previously also performs better on the flavor front.

I can't see it replacing any other cotton I use and it won't make my shopping list again.

Reactions: Informative 7


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (29/1/22)

Found this little pack of gems at Clicks this morning, will be giving it a try in a couple of setups during the week and see where/if it works...

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 4 | Informative 1


----------



## Rivera (29/1/22)

I've been trying out Royal Wicks cotton, and I have to say I hate it  It's a mission to get the right amount I want apart from the rest, and it thins out too much at the slightest touch. I'm going back to my usual cotton bacon v2.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 3 | Informative 1


----------

